# Cory Catfish Water Parameters



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Don't worry about the pH or hardness, your fish were likely in similar water to yours at the fish store. Ultimately it's better to provide them stable water conditions than to try for ideal water parameters and cause fluctuations.


----------



## svdfinally (Jan 6, 2009)

*Cory*

If you're not trying to breed them then as the previous poster stated. It is better to have consistant water conditions than for you to try and change your tap water. My cories have about the same parameters in one tank as your water and they are as happy as clams (I guess clams are happy).


----------



## SicilianDefense (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.

One more thing - one of the cories is darting around the tank like crazy. He/she just won't stop. Going up (not to surface though) then down. Non-stop, too. Is this a bad sign?


----------



## SicilianDefense (Apr 24, 2008)

Also, does the salinity in the water have anything to do with this? there's about one tablespoon of salt for every 5 gallons in my tank.



Thanks.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

In my experience that's pretty normal for cories when they're first introduced to an aquarium, they need a bit of time to settle and accept their new surroundings.

I generally recommend against aquarium salt and this is especially so when you have catfish in the tank.


----------



## SicilianDefense (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for your support. I'll do a water change tomorrow and get rid of some of the salt. Change about 20(%) of the water for the next 5 days, maybe? or 20% a week(?)



One last question: Do cories like to school, or do they prefer being solo? I got one cory in each one of my three tanks. Is that good, or would it be better to let them school and put all three in one tank?


Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

They are social fish, it's definitely best to have more than one, preferably about six. One of their most enjoyable behaviors is when they pile up on each other.


----------



## Dave k (Dec 23, 2007)

My cories are allways swimming about at mid level of the tank.it's pretty comical to watch them,they are in their own world..and loving it.


----------



## flyjsh (Jun 2, 2008)

It has been a long time since I reread my water stained and dogeared copy of Dr. Herbert Axelrod's book, but I remember reading that corys were very sensitive to salt.


----------



## rpayer (Jun 9, 2008)

Cories do NOT like salt. Probably why they are darting around. Put all 3 in one tank and then get a few more to put in that tank. They are very happy little fish and it is easy to tell when they arent happy. Frantic swimming is one of those ways...


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

Absolutely a social fish. They will indeed swin in a school. One in a tank alone is not a good deal I try to keep a minimum of 4 to 5 in my tanks. Constant frantic swimming may be a sign of trouble. My cories do use all of the tank but not franticly.


----------



## SicilianDefense (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok thanks guys. I'll be sure to get rid of some of the salinity and put all three of them in one tank.


Thanks.


----------



## SicilianDefense (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh darn it. Without the salt, some of the other platys are acting kind of freaked out. I got to try to make the best of both worlds, so to speak. Is this a life-or-death thing, if you add a little bit of salt in to a tank with cories?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

The platies will adjust, you may have simply changed the TDS (total dissolved solids) level too quickly for them and they're uncomfortable as a result. Make your next change more gradual. There are a lot of folks that say livebearers _need_ salt, but that's a bunch of hooey (from my experience).


----------



## SicilianDefense (Apr 24, 2008)

Do cories need to have no salt? Is it ok if I just put a bit in? I'm trying to make the best of both worlds. Thanks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Salt is typically not good for scaleless fish. FWIW, I have Platties, Guppies, and even Mollies with my cories with no salt and they are all breeding up a storm and are very healthy. It is possible for cories to live with a little salt, I used to have a tablespoon for each 10 gallons for years with cories. However, I have noticied they are more relaxed and social without the salt in the tank.


----------

